# Your Top 5



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

What are your top 5 that you want the Raps to draft at #1?

For me its:

Lamarcus Aldridge
Rudy Gay
Tyrus Thomas
Andrea Bargnani
Rajon Rondo


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

You'd be pleased with Rondo at #1 vig?


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

personally from everything i've seen andrea bargnani is the best player in this draft and it isnt even close. having said that maybe he doesnt quite fit into the raptors plans going forward, if the raptors could trade down to maybe 4 and then take an adam morrison while adding a telfair or a jack to play the point that might be the best route to take.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Rhubarb said:


> You'd be pleased with Rondo at #1 vig?


HELL no, but above everyone else in the draft besides the ones mentioned before him, yes.


----------



## icehawk (May 30, 2003)

1. LaMarcus Aldridge
2. Rudy Gay (pending good workouts)
3. Tyrus Thomas
4. Andrea Bargnani
5. Adam Morrison

Marcus Williams and Brandon Roy are not options at 1.


----------



## crazyshea (Jan 8, 2006)

I really want rudy gay in this draft i think he has the most upside and will play better along side of bosh then another powerforward. Trade down to get gay or take aldridge/bargnani at # 1. Rudy gay will be an allstar in the nba soon and i dont tihnk he will mind being in canada. No one else is worthy of the #1 pick
then aldridge, bargnani and gay.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

1. Lamarcus Aldridge
2. Rudy Gay
3. Andrea Bargnani


if anyone else goes no.1 im pissed


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

crazyshea said:


> I really want rudy gay in this draft i think he has the most upside and will play better along side of bosh then another powerforward. Trade down to get gay or take aldridge/bargnani at # 1. Rudy gay will be an allstar in the nba soon and i *dont tihnk he will mind being in canada*. No one else is worthy of the #1 pick
> then aldridge, bargnani and gay.


thanks to CV3


----------



## shookem (Nov 1, 2005)

1. Andrea Bargnani
2. Lamarcus Aldridge
3. Rudy Gay
4. Adam Morrison

These would be the top guys I'd want to see, but the workouts could change a lot.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> 1. Lamarcus Aldridge
> 2. Rudy Gay
> 3. Andrea Bargnani
> 
> ...


Same here.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> HELL no, but above everyone else in the draft besides the ones mentioned before him, yes.


Didn't think so, though your pre-sentence regarding the "top 5 that you want the Raps to draft at #1" brought its confusion..

I suspect I don't mind taking either Aldridge, Gay, or Bargnani at numero uno. I like others (see Roy, M-Williams), but not with our trump card.


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

1. LaMarcus Aldridge
2. Rudy Gay
3. Adam Morrison

At that point, you trade the pick IMO. After that it would go

4. Andrea Bargnani
5. Brandon Roy 

No one else is even close to #1 material.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Morrison is my favourite player in this class but I don't know if he is the right guy for the Raptors; he might be.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

1. Lemarcus Aldridge
2. Rudy Gay
3 Adam Morrison

trade bait
4. Andrea Bargnani
5. Tyrus Thomas
6 Brandon Roy


----------



## aizn (Jun 19, 2005)

pmac34 said:


> 1. Lamarcus Aldridge
> 2. Rudy Gay
> 3. Andrea Bargnani
> 
> ...


u said it man. gonna b one crazy draft day.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

1. aldrgidge, bargnani, morrison, gay, thomas


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

My list is constantly changing, but here goes...

1. Andrea Bargnani
2. Tyrus Thomas
3. Rudy Gay
4. LaMarcus Aldridge
5. Adam Morrison


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

Budweiser_Boy said:


> *My list is constantly changing, but here goes...*
> 
> 1. Andrea Bargnani
> 2. Tyrus Thomas
> ...


so is mine, im now considering ammo for some reason i like him now...


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

pmac34 said:


> so is mine, im now considering ammo for some reason i like him now...


Its speedythief he is affecting me also...


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

1. Rudy Gay 
2. LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Andrea Bargnani
4. Adam Morrison
5. Tyrus Thomas

Gay is the most explosive player in the draft. Probably the best defensive player, which is what we need. Draft Rudy Gay!!!!! His major flaw is the same thing they said about Charlie V, lack of passion/assertivness.

http://www.draftexpress.com/viewprofile.php?p=34#


----------



## ATM (Jun 23, 2003)

At #1:

1. Lamarcus Aldridge 
2. Andrea Bargnani
3. Rudy Gay

Trade down to #3-#7

4. Brandon Roy
5. Marcus Williams


----------



## TRON (Feb 29, 2004)

damn, I guess everyone read that Rudy Gay article on Draftexpress, cause all of a sudden everyone has him in the top 3  

*Tron's Draft Board:*
1. Aldridge
2. Bargnani
3. Roy
4. Gay
5. Thomas

Dridge or Bargnani if we keep the #1
Roy or Gay if we trade down

I'd be happy with any one of the top 4


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

icehawk said:


> 1. LaMarcus Aldridge
> 2. Rudy Gay (pending good workouts)
> 3. Tyrus Thomas
> 4. Andrea Bargnani
> ...


good list.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

As the process continues I am starting to feel more inclined to draft Gay, I still like the idea of Tyrus Thomas, but I'm not so sure if I have as much faith in him becoming a star in the future, and isn't that what the first pick in the draft is all about?

1. Rudy Gay
2. Tyrus Thomas
3. LaMarcus Aldridge
4. Adam Morrison
5. Andrea Bargnani


----------



## sjinto (Oct 7, 2005)

1. Aldridge
2. Bargnani
3. Morrison
4. Roy
5. Williams

Rudy Gay does not impress me on the court. He's probably the most athletic and most talented player but he's invisible on the court for the most part.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

1 Trade to ATL
2 Trade to PDX
3 Trade to SEA
4 Trade to CHA
5 Trade to CHI


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

TRON said:


> damn, I guess everyone read that Rudy Gay article on Draftexpress, cause all of a sudden everyone has him in the top 3
> 
> *Tron's Draft Board:*
> 1. Aldridge
> ...



:yes:
agreed


----------



## no_free_baskets (Jan 4, 2006)

1a aldridge
1b bargnani
3 gay

thats it...i will be disapointed if the raps draft someone else at 1...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

1. aldridge
2. aldridge
3. aldridge
4. aldridge
5. bargnani



it used to be

1. aldridge
2. aldridge
3. aldridge
4. aldridge
5. aldridge


but the past hype of bargnani kind of got to me a lil....


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> 1. aldridge
> 2. aldridge
> 3. aldridge
> 4. aldridge
> ...


Don't go ape when its neither. All the hype could be BS and you'll be left with your mouth :-o agape.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm so confused now!!!
OK... 
i have a list of players in that id be ok with drafting, in no order, by that of course i mean, in order from 1 through 3

Aldridge
Gay
Morrison


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

hmmmm

gotta go for bargs at #1. he's got the most potential. he's been showcasing against elite competetiion. he stacks up my roster at the 3 and the five spots (i'm loving Charlie/Bargs at the 3 and Bargs/Hoffa at the 5). you know Sam likes to go big at the 3, he himself being a big SF and bringing in KG. he can finish with the j or above the rim- you certainly don't want to double off him very often. certainly one of the best euro prospects of all time. legit 7 footer with spectacular mobility and coordination.

rudy gay at number 2 for me. he pushes charlie to the 4 and bosh to the 5 for more minutes, where i think they'll thive in the open court. gay gives me back the athletic freakiness that has been lacking since tmac left- VC was the best of the best but you always want at least 2 freaks running the floor and rising up for massive dunks, you really do. he's got a long way to come but i think he'll impress as a rookie- swatting shots, rebounding, defense, finishing on the break and from the weakside. bring in a 5 with cap space.

with #3 i'll take morrision. i like the gumption. he comes in ready to go to battle. i could easily see him going to the playoffs and being a go to guy as a rookie. (felton, wallace, morrison, may, okafor would be hilarious) i'd like to have him on my team and i'd like to see what the raptors would look like with three forwards that can take you from anywhere on the floor.


----------



## l2owen (Apr 24, 2006)

adam morrison. if you talk about playing the right way and having leadership , its hands down adam morisson. the general of the army never has to be the strongest, the quickest, the smartest, he just has to have that special spark . adam has that. hes a natural leader , compared to our softspoken bosh, and i think hes gonan light a real fire under the raptor players's asses. if not now then down the line, he seems to relish being the leader. thats the kind of guy i want, hes gonna be screaming for the ball in the clutch and attacking our opponents like they killed his mother. i want that guy . give us adam!!


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

SkywalkerAC said:


> hmmmm
> 
> gotta go for bargs at #1. he's got the most potential. he's been showcasing against elite competetiion. he stacks up my roster at the 3 and the five spots (i'm loving Charlie/Bargs at the 3 and Bargs/Hoffa at the 5). you know Sam likes to go big at the 3, he himself being a big SF and bringing in KG. he can finish with the j or above the rim- you certainly don't want to double off him very often. certainly one of the best euro prospects of all time. legit 7 footer with spectacular mobility and coordination.
> 
> ...


#4 Ty THomas
#5 Aldridge


----------



## VTRapsfan (Dec 5, 2004)

SkywalkerAC said:


> hmmmm
> 
> gotta go for bargs at #1. he's got the most potential. he's been showcasing against elite competetiion. he stacks up my roster at the 3 and the five spots (i'm loving Charlie/Bargs at the 3 and Bargs/Hoffa at the 5). you know Sam likes to go big at the 3, he himself being a big SF and bringing in KG. he can finish with the j or above the rim- you certainly don't want to double off him very often. certainly one of the best euro prospects of all time. legit 7 footer with spectacular mobility and coordination.
> 
> ...


Why not Aldridge? IMO if we use the lineup you described (CV/Bargs at SF and Hoffa/Bargs at C), we'll give up more points than the Seattle Sonics drunk and on PCP. I think if we go big, we go with a real center, or at least someone better than Bargs inside.


----------



## osman (Jul 29, 2003)

osman said:


> 1. Rudy Gay
> 2. LaMarcus Aldridge
> 3. Andrea Bargnani
> 4. Adam Morrison
> ...



Bored..looking through some old threads, interesting stuff....man I wish we would've drafted one of my top two. Bargnani has regressed, I wasn't expecting him to blow up this year, but at least a bit of improvment.

Looks like alot of people wanted Aldrigde or Gay..


----------



## southeasy (Jun 11, 2003)

i definitly have not gave up on bargnani.. sometimes i'd take a year off from this site, as you can see i wasn't contributing to the board when these thread was made, but i know i expressed i wanted aldridge, period. nobody else @ number 1.

interesting to see others opinions.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dee-Zy said:


> 1. aldridge
> 2. aldridge
> 3. aldridge
> 4. aldridge
> ...



woah, major time machine, I dont remember that I Wrote that but after I saw my own post I remember.

Even today I wished we would of taken Dridge, although Roy would of been a sick pick for us. Title contender?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

title contender with roy? i dont think so, we'd defintely be an elite team in the east though.. and a contender in the future

just be glad we didn't pick morrison!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

not title contender this year, but perhaps next year or the one after.

look at how well the blazers are doing, my friend credits it to Roy and I think he is right,


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

imo, if this current group of raptors had lost greg oden to a microfracture the same way the blazers did, they would've folded like vegas' meekest poker player and fans, players, coaches and media alike would've all offered a mulligan on the entire season before it even got underway.

this franchise could learn quite a bit from simply looking at what the blazers have accomplished and how they've handled their breaks in spite of the oden loss. if i were a portland fan, i'd be more excited about how they've survived to date and voiced hardly a mumble about oden recently- to be honest, not a peep- than i would about the mild success itself. meanwhile, the raps' obsession with injuries- even when they haven't necessarily been there- should present enough of a warning sign for those (i.e. colangelo, gherardini, mlse) who make the team's decisions, imo. the raptors' approach is in many ways 'weak', if proven only by the performance of their peers (like portland) who've been dealt similar blows, and in many cases worse.

i know i'm beating a dead horse here but i can't listen to it anymore without screaming. "it's not an excuse, it's just the reality..." no, it's the reality for you, sam, because you want to see it as such. it would be the convenient explanation you need to excuse how this team has regressed inexplicably this season. bargnani, for example, was a consensus first-team all-rookie as recently as 6 months ago. now? now you'd be hard-pressed to find anyone who believes he belongs in the top 10 of his draft class. how quickly things change... made worse by the fact there are still coaches who claim they haven't changed at all. denial, weakness, insecurity, fear all stand in the way of improvement for anyone, and we suffer from them all.

this--- needs--- to--- be--- addressed--- before--- we--- pass--- the--- point--- of--- no--- return.

don't want to alarm anyone, of course.

peace


----------

